
Ask HN: Rehashing a failed idea - throwaway555551
Several years ago, I developed an app for restaurant loyalty  points.  It was ill conceived, I was naive at how hard it would be to sell to restaurants etc, despite that we did get a dozen places to utilize it, and several hundred users.<p>Fast forward to present day, I received an email from a family member that owns a couple restaurants, that asked me to build a solution to a loyalty-like app that he currently pays several hundred dollars per location he owns, he is looking to get the cost down to 1-150&#x2F;store.<p>I can build this solution, and he is willing to work with me to perfect it, will pay for it when it replaces the current setup. He will also help me sell other owners.  I work a 9-5 and am still gun-shy from my previous experience, and frankly am not sure if I want to use all my free time developing this.<p>Is having my family member, who is willing to pay, etc, and is asking for a solution enough of a catalyst to pursue this idea?  I&#x27;m not looking to exit for millions...but I&#x27;d love to get a lifestyle business up and going to replace a six figure 9-5.
======
mindcrime
Well, on the one hand - sometimes a "failed" idea is just too early, or fails
for some reason other than being fundamentally "bad". It may be that taking
another stab at this could be fruitful. But I'd recommend doing more customer
research _before_ jumping back into it, especially if this is going to be a
big time commitment.

On the other hand, it sounds like you may not really be passionate about this
idea at this point. If the whole thing really doesn't enthuse you, and it's
going to be a big time sink, I think you should think long and hard about
investing that time in something you're not really excited about. Also
consider the opportunity cost - what else could you be spending that time on?

~~~
throwaway555551
Thanks for the response. I am actually enthused by the idea, in that I can
help someone out, and close the end to end software development loop using the
first customer as the feedback mechanism. Your question is a good one..I don't
have any other ideas currently, or much that I am enthused about to work on.

